# Cabbage & Weenies



## Uncle Bob (Jun 25, 2008)

*CABBAGE & WEENIES*​* *​* *
*A dish from my childhood. On Saturdays when things were really busy this was a quick, easy and inexpensive lunch. Not sure of it’s origins in my family. Just something we ate at times.*
* *
*Cabbage*
*Wieners*
*Salt*
*Pepper*
* *
*Steam as much cabbage you want. Toward the end of cooking the cabbage add as many wieners as you like. Salt and pepper to taste. Serve with mustard, (to dip the weenies in) hot corn bread, and iced tea! *
* *
*Note: Dip a piece of weenie in the mustard, followed by a bite of corn bread...close your eyes, and you are at the State Fair eating a Corndog!*
* *
* *


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like a real science you've got it down to. I love cabbage and I love weenies. your dish looks so festive and delish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2008)

Bob, will you please fix that when you come up to see us?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2008)

My mom and dad use to have this often..My dad prefered the hot dog to corned beef...
Thanks for the reminder.
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2008)

When my kids were little and our finances were stretched, I often made sauerkrat and weiners, but the kids never went for the kraut.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 25, 2008)

There is a polish dish called Bigos, it is a little bit more involved, but I also make something simular, I add a little bit of either ketchup or tomatao sauce toward the end. Also I like to mix kraut and fresh cabage. Polish sausage goes really well with it.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh I love cabbage and weinies! I'd forgotten all about it. I'm gettin' some next time I go to the store.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds good to me UB will try it soon with a bit of caraway seed and bacon drippins
and a touch of my creole mustard.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 26, 2008)

I remember wieners and kraut night! Luckily that was limited to only about once every two weeks - usually during the fall/winter months. Unfortunately, we were not so lucky at school! 

But - it is one of those "foods from my childhood" that I make once or twice a year ... although I tend to use kielbasa instead of wieners these days.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 26, 2008)

Memo: Wieners and kraut IS NOT a meal to make in your dorm room at college.
It turns out that most people think it is stinky.
I rather like the aroma.

But ribs and kraut, with potatoes and insta-dumplings, is much better!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 26, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Memo: Wieners and kraut IS NOT a meal to make in your dorm room at college.
> It turns out that most people think it is stinky.
> I rather like the aroma.
> 
> But ribs and kraut, with potatoes and insta-dumplings, is much better!


 
If your dorm was like mine - you couldn't open a jar of peanut-butter without drawing a crowd!


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 26, 2008)

I've never heard of it, but we love cabbage, and we love dogs.  Thanks, Uncle bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish I could ask my mother where she got the idea/inspiration to do this...I don't recall it being something that she got from her mother...I've researched it a bit, and I've come up with lots of recipes for cabbage and sausage or kraut... Mostly Germanic, or Polish in nature, but really nothing like this...I did find something about "Slaw Dogs", in West Virginia that seem to have come from the depression era. Cabbage and wieners were both very cheap eats, so maybe it came from this time period...

Ah well, it's not weekly, or even a monthy meal here, but it is very good on occassion, and by comparison... still cheap eats!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 30, 2008)

As a kid I never ate this dish. It was repulsive just to look at. One time when I was about 18 we bunch of friends and I went camping. It was completely unprepared trip. Things were just thrown in back packs and we practically ran to catch a train that would take us to destination. From the train station we had about an hour hike to the cam ground. Plus 5-10 minutes to put up the tent. As soon as we started to walk the skies have opened up and what must have been a rain that poor before the flood poor on us. We got to camp grounds soaked to the last thread. It took much longer than usual to throw the tent finally when we got inside we were totally wet, everything inside the back packs was wet, we were cold and had no way to keep our selves worm, accept… well accept a bottle or maybe two of vodka. And guess what we had for chaser, yeap, you guessed it, cabbage and polish sausage. The thing I hated. There was nothing else to eat and I can’t drink vodka without some chaser. Guess what, I love this dish till now. Nobody else in family eats it, so ones in a while when I make kraut I make me this dish. I like to serve with a side of mash potato. It is really yummy.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 30, 2008)

Some vinegar or lemon juice in the pan with the cabbage should reduce/eliminate the smell.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> Some vinegar or lemon juice in the pan with the cabbage should reduce/eliminate the smell.


 
Why on earth would ya wanna do that?? I like to smell the things I eat!! 
Besides...it smells sooooooo good!! It part of what makes food taste so good!!!


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 30, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Why on earth would ya wanna do that?? I like to smell the things I eat!!
> Besides...it smells sooooooo good!! It part of what makes food taste so good!!!


Because I was responding to GrillinFool.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> As a kid I never ate this dish. It was repulsive just to look at. One time when I was about 18 we bunch of friends and I went camping. It was completely unprepared trip. Things were just thrown in back packs and we practically ran to catch a train that would take us to destination. From the train station we had about an hour hike to the cam ground. Plus 5-10 minutes to put up the tent. As soon as we started to walk the skies have opened up and what must have been a rain that poor before the flood poor on us. We got to camp grounds soaked to the last thread. It took much longer than usual to throw the tent finally when we got inside we were totally wet, everything inside the back packs was wet, we were cold and had no way to keep our selves worm, accept… well accept a bottle or maybe two of vodka. And guess what we had for chaser, yeap, you guessed it, cabbage and polish sausage. The thing I hated. There was nothing else to eat and I can’t drink vodka without some chaser. Guess what, I love this dish till now. Nobody else in family eats it, so ones in a while when I make kraut I make me this dish. I like to serve with a side of mash potato. It is really yummy.


 
Whew! Glad there was a good ending to this story, Charlie.
I had the Brokeback Mountain guitar strumming in my head as I was reading this 


Me personally, I would need a lot of vodka to eat cooked cabbage. I can't stand the smell either. I was the only one in the family who wouldn't eat corned beef and cabbage, or pork and sauerkraut. And my heritage is Irish and German. Go figure 

Now pigs in the blanket..... as long as I'm just reheating them I'm good to go


----------



## JGDean (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm originally from WV and we had cabbage/kraut with weenies at least every other week.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ...
> Me personally, I would need a lot of vodka to eat cooked cabbage. ...


 
There was a lot of vodka.  Believe me. 3 of us, boys, brought couple of botles of vodka, each, and only one girl brought something to eat. Took me a while before I actually tasted the thing. Maybe you need the same kind of treatnment.

That just made me think about how I hate pinut butter, neah, it's dry in my house and vodka in the freezer is too cold to get wormed up anyway.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

YUM!!!!!!!!  People always complain about the smell of cooked cabbage and I swear, I don't know what they're talking about!  I'm so glad I don't have that "affliction"


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2008)

To be honest,
I love the smell of cooking cabbage..It reminds me of my parents and our home.Safety,warmth, love...
kadesma


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 30, 2008)

kadesma said:
			
		

> To be honest,
> I love the smell of cooking cabbage..



Oh, me too! Love it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 1, 2008)

I have no problem with the smell of cabbage cooking .... unless it is scorched or burnt.


----------

